# Georgie Boy Pursuit/ Ford Triton



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody any info on Georgie boy pursuit, and service costs on Ford Triton V10, I cant make my mind up, GM V8 or Ford V1O. :roll:


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

The Georgie Boy Pursuits are an average RV with very limited floorplans and options, this is all I really about them and that they are a good saler here in the UK. Also I know that the 29 footer is under 7.5 tonnes which can come in handy. However I have heard nothing but praise about the Ford V10 engines. They have recently upgrated them now available on 22.5" wheels, extra gear which is definatly noticable. Having the larger wheels are the same as the 40ft pushers which gives a steady ride. You are looking at getting about 10-12 MPG on this engine.

Hope this kind of helps.

Craig


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dangerous, the older tritons had a habit of blowing plugs out, Ford's never admitted the problem but I believe I read that they increased the depth of threads in the head to solve it in about 2003 ish.

Here's one off the web but there are others.
http://www.topix.net/forum/autos/ford/TR7HFU0VD0N2U9KPD/p2

Apart from that they seem OK. 
I have the GM V8 8.1 
Oil filter from stateside tuning about £8.00
5 litres magnatec £25.00
A good grease up and thats it, every 6000 miles

Olley


----------

